# Brown water blues



## cichlidkeeper (Jul 13, 2009)

ok so this keeps happening since i switched my filter set up to an under gravel. i do a water change and then a week later, the water is brown. i know my 60g is a little over stocked, but all the fish are still really small except for the kissing gourami. please give advice on how to keep it crystal clear. thanks!


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*If your water is brown, its not because of the UGF or being overstocked, Brown water comes from tannins leached from drift wood, or the use of peat as a water conditioner, or even Iron in the water you do changes with, if any of these conditions exist you will get brown water. Carbon will remove color, but you should first determine the source. *


----------



## cichlidkeeper (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks jim, im almost positive its my woods. i have 5 malaysian driftwoods in my tank. they vary in size from very large to small. but i boiled them all for hours, AND soaked them for a week or so. i must still be getting tannins from the larger ones. *#3 oh well.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Having the same problem. =(


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*I know this is a problem for some folks, I personally like the tannin stained water, i feel it adds to the effect of my Native tanks, as well as anyone who keeps fish from the amazon, I also feel it is good for overall fish health, as it is what they have in nature in lots of instances. However, i know of NO quick cures, other than removing the driftwood, and soaking, out of tank until all the tannins are gone and cleaning up the brown water you have now with carbon.*


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Several people suggested using a bag of purigen in my filter. I put one in there and it's already turned brown. Might have to take it out and regenerate it and try again. I did a 20 percent water change too... made it look a little bettr but as you said, the wood is just releasing more tannins. It has to stop at one poiint, right?


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Yup as soon as all the tannins are gone.*


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

take the DW out and soak it with boiling water, itll clear up quick.

Or send me the DW and Ill use it in my rio *****.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Everone talks about boiling it but it's WAY too big. I don't have a pot big enough to fit half of it. It's like 2 feet long.


----------



## gonathan85 (Aug 13, 2009)

jbrianchamberlin said:


> Everone talks about boiling it but it's WAY too big. I don't have a pot big enough to fit half of it. It's like 2 feet long.


they make huge pots for making tamales....check that?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It was suggested to me once to put a large piece into a tub and pour boiling water on it and add about 1/2 cup bleach. Let it soak for 24 hours. Then change it to clean water with extra dechlorinater, change out the water twice a day for about a week. Best to use a cheaper dechlorinater for this. After about a week it shouldn't release tannins and all the chlorine should be gone. Scrub the wood then put into tank.

I have tried this method and it does work.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Jb, go buy a cheap 10 dollar (or less) plastic kid swimming pool from the toys r us or wal-mart. cheap investment for a DW soaker, mine works great.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm using one of thos purigen bags right now... how long do I wait before doing the regenration thing? the directions are somewhat lacking.


----------



## Saprobic (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi just have a quick question about the wood. How long have you had it in the tank. Sounds like it has been a long time and although a large piece of wood can leach tannins for a long time eventually it will stop.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

It hasn't been in the tank for very long, just a few days really... not even a week.


----------



## Saprobic (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh ok then defintily worth the time to soak it if you don't like the coloured water. 
But as has been mentioned before many fish do better with tannins in the water. It is believed to have beneficial effect on the immune system and lower stress levels in some fish. Sorry for the lecture can't help myself.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Well I'm trying to post a picture of my tank so you get an idea of what I'm dealing with but I can't upload to photobucket from work. Guess I'll do it tonight.


----------



## gonathan85 (Aug 13, 2009)

Does it look anything like this? I soaked my DWood for 1 week and am still having tannins leech out. Using charcoal and water changes to clear the water up a bit.

Pic:


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Eh.. kinda... your water looks a little cloudy, is that just picture? Mine looks clear, really clear in fact, but just tinted yellow. I


----------



## gonathan85 (Aug 13, 2009)

The water has been quite cloudy lately...not sure what's going on.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

It should not look that yellow and cloudy. You should be able to see clearly from one side of your tank to the other with a tinge of yellow. You might be having some kind of bacteria/algae bloom? Are your filters dirty, or running slower?

For the guy with the undergravel filter...How often do you vacuum? If you don't have a filter that you can change out, you really need to do some deep vacuuming of the gravel from time to time.

When I first put in new driftwood and gravel, I thought my tank looked a bit yellow, so I was using a micronfiler to try and remove some along with a Clarity, a liquid to coagulate it. Here is picture I took:


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Love those HOT hang ons, i use them a lot. I even use the cartridge filter and DE powder to really polish water *w3*


----------



## cichlidkeeper (Jul 13, 2009)

Dmaaaaax said:


> It should not look that yellow and cloudy. You should be able to see clearly from one side of your tank to the other with a tinge of yellow. You might be having some kind of bacteria/algae bloom? Are your filters dirty, or running slower?
> 
> For the guy with the undergravel filter...How often do you vacuum? If you don't have a filter that you can change out, you really need to do some deep vacuuming of the gravel from time to time.
> 
> When I first put in new driftwood and gravel, I thought my tank looked a bit yellow, so I was using a micronfiler to try and remove some along with a Clarity, a liquid to coagulate it. Here is picture I took:


i vacuum it every 3 weeks. i think it because i have such a large piece of driftwood. its just wierd though, ive had it in the tank for about 6-8 months now. i even boiled them for 6 hours, and soaked for a week before introducing them.


----------



## gonathan85 (Aug 13, 2009)

Dmaaaaax said:


> It should not look that yellow and cloudy. You should be able to see clearly from one side of your tank to the other with a tinge of yellow. You might be having some kind of bacteria/algae bloom? Are your filters dirty, or running slower?
> 
> For the guy with the undergravel filter...How often do you vacuum? If you don't have a filter that you can change out, you really need to do some deep vacuuming of the gravel from time to time.
> 
> When I first put in new driftwood and gravel, I thought my tank looked a bit yellow, so I was using a micronfiler to try and remove some along with a Clarity, a liquid to coagulate it. Here is picture I took:


I think I have a bacteria bloom, as this tank is still cycling. It has been looking like this for about most of the week now.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*I wouldnt care if my tanks looked like that forever  Great layout, the plants and driftwood well placed, looks as natural as i can imagine. You've created a wonderful looking setup, and never fear it will clear up as it ages. *


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

mine has also had that problem ever since i got a couple of driftwoods in my water...

but i like the way it looks so it will stay


----------

